# Can't install novacom or find webos doctor download for drivers



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

Can anyone point me to the download for WebOS doctor or the novacom drivers? I am trying to reinstall Android on my wifes TP and cannot find the download anywhere. Apparently the Palm servers are offline or otherwise unavailable. A PM with a Dropbox link to the file would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Can anyone point me to the download for WebOS doctor or the novacom drivers? I am trying to reinstall Android on my wifes TP and cannot find the download anywhere. Apparently the Palm servers are offline or otherwise unavailable. A PM with a Dropbox link to the file would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.


Guess I should explain what is going on.

I just purchased 2 HP Touchpads from ebay. One of them has CM7 however I cannot write to the sdcard at all. Everytime I try from windows 7 x64 it states that the card must be formatted. Which I have not done. If I try from android it states that it is read-only. I cannot write from CWM either. Windows says the same thing, must be formatted.

I started reading up on what I might need to do to repair/fix this issue. Found out that basically, I may need to do a full wipe of the TP according to the link below in post #13 and several comments on Rootz.

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=362

So I started looking into how to do a full wilpe. What it boiled down to is that the universalnovacom installer does not install at all, just hangs. I tried finding the download for the drivers that are necessary and that pointed me to webos doctor which I cannot find either as I mentioned previously, the palm servers look as though they are offline. This left me in an endless search for the drivers or a working download link and I cannot seem to find anything. I apologize in advance if these were in front of my eyes and I simply was too dumb to see them.

If someone could post a link to what is necessary to resolve my issue, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## trekrev (Feb 22, 2012)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Guess I should explain what is going on.
> 
> I just purchased 2 HP Touchpads from ebay. One of them has CM7 however I cannot write to the sdcard at all. Everytime I try from windows 7 x64 it states that the card must be formatted. Which I have not done. If I try from android it states that it is read-only. I cannot write from CWM either. Windows says the same thing, must be formatted.
> 
> ...


Try going to RevKJR [the well known TouchPad Youtube Videos] site he has now. He has located all the appropriate links on his website. View some of his videos while your there. They are a great asset. Here is his site: http://www.reverendkyle.com/

Hope this helps.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks. I guess the palm Site was down when I was trying to download. WebOS Doctor is downloading now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

j35u5fr34k said:


> Thanks. I guess the palm Site was down when I was trying to download. WebOS Doctor is downloading now.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You do not need to run WebOS Doctor unless you are having a problem with WebOS. The problem with your Win7 PC may be like I have, the Touchpads just don't get along with certain versions of Win7. If you have a Win XP PC, try that or a different Win7 PC. The problem with the novacom drivers is the server is down and may not be restored. I'll PM you a link to download a stand alone install for either 32 or 64 bit Windows.

You need to run ACMEUninstaller. That will reset the memory locations in Android. Then start fresh with a complete install of CM9.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply nevertells. I ran ACMEUninstaller and still could not get to the drive either on XP or Win7. I am now doing a secure full erase to see if that helps.


----------



## j35u5fr34k (Aug 30, 2011)

I did a full secure wipe and had to run webos doctor as it did not work. I was stuck at the hp logo. Ran webos doctor and got stuck at 82%. Read up on what that meant and found out it was at the ROM check part. I disconnected and was able to get into webos. From there I could successfully install cm9.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

